

"The easier college gets, the dumber you look for not having a degree". - dexen
http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2729#comic

======
hubbinslately
I really fucking hate this attitude. It's so completely wrong. At college I
Had tutorials with academics that we're all world leaders in their fields. My
peers were all top performers and motivated me to push myself as hard as I
could. Socially I mixed with great people from all around the world with
different perspectives. I mixed with a guy from rural Peru on a scholarship
and Jordanian royalty, people from the US, a guy from North Korea. Its a mind
opening experience. I met my wife. The may ball at Cambridge is one of the top
balls in the world. I was immersed in an intellectual environment like nowhere
else, but also had the time of my life playing sport, acting in plays, writing
comedy, all with a close community of people living, dining and working
together.

And those people studying the soft liberal arts you so despise, two friends in
my corridor did classics and English lit. Ones in finance the other is at a
security consultancy and they both make twice what I do at Google.

